# When should we move to adult food??



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just wondering when we can switch Reuben to adult food (he is 5.5 months). Currently he is on Arden Grange large breed puppy. I have checked the ingredients, and they are basically the same, 24% protein in the adult and 26% in the puppy. The adult food also contains condroitin and glucosamine, as well as a couple other things, but surely the condroitin and the glucosamine would be beneficial even now! 
Just wondering really!
Thanks for any advice,
Kat


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if this helps but our boy did not do well on high protein kibble. We tried Orijen for almost 2 months (I think it's in the high 70% protein range) and only loose stools came of it.
I read somewhere that dogs utilize fat differently and derive lots of energy from it. I think puppy food is higher in fat for that reason. I would stick to puppy food for at least one year.

At one year old we switched to a combination of raw meat only in the morning and puppy kibble in the late afternoon (as much as he desires). 
I am not advocating this as a good idea, but in my mind satisfies the need for balanced nutrition. So far we have no skin allergies or tummy sensitivity issues. 
Sam is 17 months old.

PS they are puppies until 2 years old


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Katscawn,

Go for it. My 6 month old has been on adult food since 12 weeks, when a nutrionalist and my vet both told me that puppies do not need puppy food as such - it is just a way for feed companies to charge extra. We also had problems with Orijen puppy food being too high in protein giving him liquid stools. 

Like Datacan we feed mainly raw but a 1/3 kibble (ACANA) which is for all ages. He has grown really well on this diet.

Yes the condroitin and glucosamine will be really good for him.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

If your puppy is doing well then why change? Most manufacturers and vets recommend puppy food for the first year of life. 

That being said, I had problems with poop pies on Blue Buffalo puppy and Orijen puppy. Switched to Orijen adult and the stools are normal again and Nitro is in the peak of health. The switch came at 6 months because of the stool problem, not age or cost.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I switched Ruby onto adult food at 11 months, Chudleys Classic (19% protein) but switched her to Working Crunch as it had protein content of 24%, she seems to be doing well from it and my thinking is to keep her on it for about another 7 months till shooting seasons are finished in UK and then maybe go back to the lower protein Classic food during the close season.


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for all opinions! It is such a mine field! I think I'll wait a couple more weeks then gradually change, like I said the foods are essentially identical,!
Thanks again, 
Kat


----------



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

He should be on a puppy food until he is 1 year old. Then, slowly transition the adult food. Continue to mix what's left of the puppy food with the new adult food.


----------

